# Day Lily



## DigitalScape (Aug 12, 2009)

A couple of day lilies from my flower beds.  All C&C is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## mishele (Aug 12, 2009)

1. really had a wow factor to it for me.....I love it!


----------

